# A/d/s pq10 or new school JL XD400/4



## Bc3dr (Aug 12, 2012)

I have some old school amps that I have had since new and have not used in a very long time just due to life. I have a couple of ads pq10s and HK CA 260.

sub:
I opted to buy a JL audio stealthbox for a Dodge Ram 2500 Because I need the storage under at least one seat. I can't use the HK amp and opted to buy a JL jx250

My Question: for remaining from and rear speakers

Opinion on using one old school pq10 vs new school JL Audio XD400/4? Whats nice about new Jlis the onboard adjustability. Any thoughts in terms of quality comparison? Thanks!


If I decide to sell these amps.. What are they worth?


----------

